# New Lezyne LED lights coming soon



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Some nicely thought out little lights. I will note pricing when I have that info for sure, but they are not $ and not $$$. Think $$ and seemingly very well made.

News article here with pics, etc.

450L to 150L lights in three models, USB charging, custom drivers and reflectors. Cree LEDs across the line.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have become a big fan of Lezyne stuff lately, and I am loving this.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

slick


----------



## Azra (May 20, 2011)

randyharris said:


> slick


Based on what? The looks or the numbers? I don't see any numbers, other than price.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

SLO guys, good guys, genius design, excellent quality. Fellow trail riders and trail workers, beer drinkers (what other company can you do warranty swaps over beer and tacos each Thursday?). You will love this stuff, trust me. :thumbsup:


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Azra said:


> Based on what? The looks or the numbers? I don't see any numbers, other than price.


The whole package, XML LED light, looks great, priced reasonable. Love it.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Azra said:


> Based on what? The looks or the numbers? I don't see any numbers, other than price.


So....the weights, approx cost, lumens, etc are not numbers? I do not have run or charge times if that is what you need.

But if you still feel the need for more numbers:

7 62 666 pi 36-26-36

Feel free to use any of those


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

As an aside, from my take on things, Lezyne is not trying to compete in the aftermarket, direct to consumer high end LED market, but they wanted to offer a bike shop sold, supported, and distributed light that is not expensive, is bright enough to be useful, is not a plastic bodied thing that rubber bands to the bars and has no real light pattern, and is rugged enough to last.

But, you have to wonder if the next step, assuming these do well, is the double whammy 900 lumen version for serious trail riding? Could be.

And, yes, they are a cool group of local, small biz folks like slocaus said. That is not a bad thing if you need to decide where to spend your money on a good product.


----------



## Azra (May 20, 2011)

mtroy said:


> But if you still feel the need for more numbers:
> 
> 7 62 666 pi 36-26-36
> 
> Feel free to use any of those


Ah, thank you!  I think I'll take 666, might come handy next time I have those Jesus freaks knock on my door. :ihih: As for 36-26-36, no, I'm afraid, I don't have much use for that one. :nonod: Terrible chocolate addictions, you see...


----------



## scooby214 (Oct 15, 2011)

Does anybody here have experience with the Lezyne Super Drive light yet? With its metal construction and non-proprietary battery, it looks like a promising light for my commuting use.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

scooby214 said:


> Does anybody here have experience with the Lezyne Super Drive light yet? With its metal construction and non-proprietary battery, it looks like a promising light for my commuting use.


This guy just ordered one, so he will eventually. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/8581075-post15.html

(Search will show more mentions, but no one with one.)


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

slocaus said:


> This guy just ordered one, so he will eventually.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/8581075-post15.html
> 
> (Search will show more mentions, but no one with one.)


Yeah, I did order one and should have it in about a week I'm guessing (CA to MA UPS ground is so slow). Check out that above link for my thoughts about the Lyzene light vs the Night Rider and Serfas. I'm not expecting miracles with this thing (450 lumens remember) but it will be a nice backup light to my MS 856 and Gemini Xera. I can also pop it on my sons or daughters bikes so they can night ride with me. I have the spare 18650 batteries from a few torch lights I have so I think this light is worth owning. If you buy this light I highy suggest you invest in some high quality protected 18650 cells like the AW's. Also from what I read Lyzene is working on a helmet mount which would be a wise thing to do IMO. I think a great commuter light for sure.

What's weird is these lights are available in Europe already and only Lyzene seemed to currently have it in the US so I ordered it directly from them for $109 + shipping.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The Europeans seem more ready to buy elegant designs than Americans. Even a couple local shops are hesitant to stock them. 

I know Lezyne products well, I live in the same town where Lezyne is located. 
San Luis Obispo, CA
How do you think I got the screen name? SLO CA US


----------



## scooby214 (Oct 15, 2011)

skidad said:


> Yeah, I did order one and should have it in about a week I'm guessing (CA to MA UPS ground is so slow). Check out that above link for my thoughts about the Lyzene light vs the Night Rider and Serfas. I'm not expecting miracles with this thing (450 lumens remember) but it will be a nice backup light to my MS 856 and Gemini Xera. I can also pop it on my sons or daughters bikes so they can night ride with me. I have the spare 18650 batteries from a few torch lights I have so I think this light is worth owning. If you buy this light I highy suggest you invest in some high quality protected 18650 cells like the AW's. Also from what I read Lyzene is working on a helmet mount which would be a wise thing to do IMO. I think a great commuter light for sure.
> 
> What's weird is these lights are available in Europe already and only Lyzene seemed to currently have it in the US so I ordered it directly from them for $109 + shipping.


Thanks for the suggestion on the AW cells. I do plan on having additional batteries. Batteries are an area where I prefer to not skimp. I've had some cheapo batteries that swelled and failed prematurely. I don't want to have one swell inside of my commuter light and get stuck.

The 450 lumens should be more than sufficient for my commuting purposes. Right now, I'm using two old Cateye lights (EL320 and EL135) with Rayovac Hybrid batteries, so running the Lezine on medium will still be a significant improvement for me.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

scooby214 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on the AW cells. I do plan on having additional batteries. Batteries are an area where I prefer to not skimp. I've had some cheapo batteries that swelled and failed prematurely. I don't want to have one swell inside of my commuter light and get stuck.
> 
> The 450 lumens should be more than sufficient for my commuting purposes. Right now, I'm using two old Cateye lights (EL320 and EL135) with Rayovac Hybrid batteries, so running the Lezine on medium will still be a significant improvement for me.


Your welcome on the batteries. Don't skimp on batteries OR a charger. Here is a nice inexpensive 18650 charger that has received good reviews on the Candle Power Forums. Yes the Lyzene light charges the batteries but this is nice to have for the price.

Xtar WP2


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Got my new Super Drive from Lyzene...Nice little lite and lightweight. 

Approx. 18mm diameter smooth refelctor with a pretty deep set LED which throws a very smooth but fairly tight beam. Probably awesome for a commuter bike. Power I would say is excellent (I have 2 superb 500+ lumen single 18650 torches to compare it to) with a nice color white beam. I only used it so far on my road commute to the trails last night where it was great IMO. (Sorry, once I hit the trails bigger lumen lights took over). I will test it on trails another time. The clamp held just fine for the 2 hour ride and the lamphead itself is securley held to the mount but easy to remove. USB plug cover works well and the overall finish is pretty nice (I got light gray color). It would have been really sweet if the power button glowed when the light was turned on. 

The supplied 18650 battery is larger than my other 18650 batteries and just barely fit the charger I have. Of course you don't need a seperate charger as you can charge the battery in the light itself with the supplied USB cable. 18650 batteries can vary in size a bit and the guy at Lyzene said they designed the light to handle about any size. Some torches will not accept all 18650 batteries as an FYI. On the bottom of the light is a nice little graphic indicating which way to insert the battery. I will try to do a full power battery run test very soon on the Lyzene supplied 2400mAh battery and my own AW 2900mAh and 3100mAh Callies Kustoms batteries and check back. 



Some battery run times for the Lyzene Power Drive. Just a note...when the battery runs low to approx 15% the Power Drive drops to it's lowest setting and will blink every 1 minute until it finally expires.

Supplied 2400mAh Lyzene battery...1 hour and 36 minutes on high before it kicked down to low. It then ran for another 35 minutes at this setting before going out.

Callies Kustoms 3100mAh Panasonic battery...1 hour and 46 minutes on high before kicking down to low. It then ran another 3 hours (yes, 3 freaking hours on low) before I finally shut the light off and went to bed. Amazing.

I may retest with the Lyzene battery again and I also have some AW 2900mAh batteries I need to try also. The bottom line is Lyzene said the light would run 1.5 hrs on high and that proved to be right on the mark and then some. With the higher capacity battery it's even better.

Also, during the first test I was running the light standing verticle on it's tail cap with no cooling. After 30 minutes the entire body was quite hot so I ran a fan to cool it for the remainder of the testing. Real world where you would actually be moving I see no issues. The light does contain a thermal control if it gets to hot. 

A little trail test tomorrow night hopefully


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been using a Super Drive for a couple weeks. They are bright! Plenty of light for trail riding.
Even the Mini drive is more than enough for commuting.


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

*Helmet Mount?*



skidad said:


> Yeah, I did order one and should have it in about a week I'm guessing (CA to MA UPS ground is so slow). Check out that above link for my thoughts about the Lyzene light vs the Night Rider and Serfas. I'm not expecting miracles with this thing (450 lumens remember) but it will be a nice backup light to my MS 856 and Gemini Xera. I can also pop it on my sons or daughters bikes so they can night ride with me. I have the spare 18650 batteries from a few torch lights I have so I think this light is worth owning. If you buy this light I highy suggest you invest in some high quality protected 18650 cells like the AW's. Also from what I read Lyzene is working on a helmet mount which would be a wise thing to do IMO. I think a great commuter light for sure.
> 
> What's weird is these lights are available in Europe already and only Lyzene seemed to currently have it in the US so I ordered it directly from them for $109 + shipping.


Any more information on the helmet mount? Without a helmet mount from Lyzene what are the options for mounting to a helmet?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Meh. 

Lezyne Super Drive - 2012 Mtbr Lights Shootout | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

I picked my superdrive up at a local shop on Saturday but wasn't able to get it on the trails until Wednesday night. The price was the best I have seen $99, they do have a website also.

Being that it was my first nite ride ever, and I was alone, I rode a trail I am very familiar with and went slow (7mi- 38 minutes). The ride was a blast I am hooked on nite riding. The light had plenty of power lit the trail up great for my speed. I did realize I would like a helmet lite for the corners but again the peripheral liting was adequate for my speed. 

Looking at the lite I can see how it would be easy to strap it to the helmet by dremeling a slight notch for the mounting bracket between the airflows. Not sure how well the minidrive would strap on as it is shorter, but the super drive on the bars and the mini on the helmet might be a pretty good set up. Or should the less bright light be in the bars and the brighter on the helmet?

Any suggestions for a noob?


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

*Picture of Helmet Mounts and 2 on the Bar How Many Lumens*

Please share your photos of this light helmet mounted.

Also, if you mount 2 on the bar does that mean you have a 900 lumen light or a 450 lumen light with a wider beam pattern?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

slocaus said:


> The Europeans seem more ready to buy elegant designs than Americans. Even a couple local shops are hesitant to stock them.
> 
> I know Lezyne products well, I live in the same town where Lezyne is located.
> San Luis Obispo, CA
> How do you think I got the screen name? SLO CA US


Say hi to micky if you see him.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

They gave us a bunch of stuff for our trail work day today. Packs, tools, pumps, lights, the full special tool kit! People were very excited about the lights.

Will do.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

80sbmxkid said:


> Please share your photos of this light helmet mounted.
> 
> Also, if you mount 2 on the bar does that mean you have a 900 lumen light or a 450 lumen light with a wider beam pattern?


450+450=900...correct. ....a wider beam pattern (?)....Depends on how you aim the lights but even if you over-lap the beams completely the spill should be brighter giving you the appearance of a wider beam pattern.


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> 450+450=900...correct. ....a wider beam pattern (?)....Depends on how you aim the lights but even if you over-lap the beams completely the spill should be brighter giving you the appearance of a wider beam pattern.


Wow! Seems like this would be a nice setup at an affordable price. Just concerned about the helmet mount.

In addition, if my kids or wife want to ride at the local trails or we are doing evening or night road riding or even day road riding (for max visibility) we could share the lights between us.


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

80sbmxkid said:


> Wow! Seems like this would be a nice setup at an affordable price. Just concerned about the helmet mount.
> 
> In addition, if my kids or wife want to ride at the local trails or we are doing evening or night road riding or even day road riding (for max visibility) we could share the lights between us.


If you run 2 of these on the bar and 1 on the helmet and run all on medium is this enough light for climbing and slower more technical stuff?


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

80sbmxkid said:


> If you run 2 of these on the bar and 1 on the helmet and run all on medium is this enough light for climbing and slower more technical stuff?


My guess is yes it would be ok...however, how long are your rides? Why not just run em all on high and they're good for 1.5+ hours before stepping down to the low mode (longer with better batteries. See my previous post) so you still have light available or you could just install fresh batteries.

Personally with the cost of those 3 lights you should look at the Gemini Xera light which will blow the Lyzene out of the water. You could even run 2 Xera lights on the bars connected with a "Y" cable to a single 4 cell battery or like I do with the Xera on the helmet with a 2 cell pack on the back. Very sano and light (no pun intended) setup.

If you really like (want) that self contained idea you might want to consider the ZebraLight SC600 torch ($95) with a TwoFish Cycloblock mount (about $7). Better and brighter than the Lyzene, super efficient, very small and _solid_. It's not a bike specific light but perhaps one of the best single 18650 battery powerd torch lights you can buy. Beam pattern is good for biking as well. Review here Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more! I had a tough time initially with the user interface settings but once you get it, it's simple. The reviewer does a better job explaining it in the written review than do the instructions from ZebraLight themselves. I setup my secondary high mode as the strobe. Awesome little light.

TwoFish Cycloblock mount TWOFISH Cycloblocks Bicycle Flashlight Holder Cross Channel (Two Fish)


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

*Helmet Mount?*

Any word on the helmet mount?


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

80sbmxkid said:


> Any word on the helmet mount?


Yes. Ball and socket style is in the works. 









I've been using the SuperDrive for a little over a month now, no complaints!
Also I think someone mentioned they don't come with a charger, but they do come with a standard USB computer charger.


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

PG256 said:


> Yes. Ball and socket style is in the works.


Great to see ball and socket although wish it would sit lower.


----------



## deathblow (Apr 23, 2009)

What's the ETA on the helmet mounts?


----------



## Mowerman (Jan 1, 2005)

francois said:


> Meh.
> 
> Lezyne Super Drive - 2012 Mtbr Lights Shootout | Mountain Bike Review


I don't understand how you gave this light 5 chiles (stars) when the lumen hour graph shows that it only outputs 421 lumens for like the first minute or so, then averages 300 lumens for the remainder of its charge.

Without this graph, I would've bought this light based on your beam photo and the rave review, but now I have reservations. I am not interested in a light with steadily decreasing output over time. Surely that has to count (e.g. detract from your 5 star rating) for something.

Also, are these graphs available for all the light reviews, or just select ones???
Thanks.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Mowerman said:


> I don't understand how you gave this light 5 chiles (stars) when the lumen hour graph shows that it only outputs 421 lumens for like the first minute or so, then averages 300 lumens for the remainder of its charge.
> 
> Without this graph, I would've bought this light based on your beam photo and the rave review, but now I have reservations. I am not interested in a light with steadily decreasing output over time. Surely that has to count (e.g. detract from your 5 star rating) for something.
> 
> ...


Actually the claimed run time is only 1.5hr or 90 minutes. Using the claimed run time, *my calculations give a slightly better 355 lumen average over the 1.5hr of claimed run time. While it doesn't surprise me to see a decline in output over time, I am surprised that the decline in output in this case is quite pronounced and _almost_ linear. A lot could do with how the test was done...ie...was the lamp fan cooled during the test? If no cooling was applied it would help explain the sharp decrease in output. Than again if the emitter is not well heat sunk that could be another explanation. *Since it was said in the review that the Lezyne people tested their own light with an integrated sphere, I'm curious as to how that was done and what "Their" results were as to the "output over run time" issue.* Just keep in mind that no one ( as far as I know ) lists the Lumen output of their lamps over the course of claimed run time. Kudo's *Mowerman* for bringing the subject up. Very good food for thought. :thumbsup:

*Note: I included peak output in figuring the average. You likely didn't but who cares what happens during the first minute...

Chart link for the Lezyne Super Drive.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

I guess if this is the case with the Super Drive I would assume it's power output is unregulated? Do the obvious...call them and ask what's up with the gradual lumen loss.

While I did my battery run time test I had the light on it's tail bouncing the beam off the ceiling. I sat on my butt while on the computer watching for the entire time and honestly I didn't notice any difference in the beam until the obvious kick down after (over) 90 minutes.

It's a nice little light, good beam and within reason you could get by with just this (I use as a backup light on my bars) Really good as a commuter light. Love the replaceable battery feature.

That being said IMO pony up the $149 for the Xera with the lightweight 2 cell battery pack which just kills the Leyzene in output and runs for 2+ hours on high. Amazing little light. Also still right now they are offering the 2 for 1 deal where you'll get a 2nd gen. Xera light head free. That deal will probably run out next week when the gen. 2 is finally ready. You can also get an optional reflector for the Xera which changes up the beam pattern.


----------

